# Another New Haven officer hit by vehicle



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*New Haven officer hit by vehicle
****New Haven officer hit by vehicle - Story by Erin Cox*

























coreAdsCreate('wnsz_20', 'loc', '100');









(New Haven-WTNH, Saturday, November 11, 2006 9:00 AM)_ A New Haven Police Officer is in the hospital, in stable condition.
He was hit while working a traffic control job, at a construction site.
It's a scene all too familiar for a department which recently lost an officer, who was killed while doing the same type of job.
Friday's accident happened near I-95, at Townsend and Forbes Avenues.

_By News Channel 8's Erin Cox_
The scene seems so familiar for New Haven, a Police Officer struck while working a construction job.
"Officer Scott is in stable condition, he is fine," says Captain Stephen Verrelli of the New Haven Police Department.
It was a close call for Officer Eric Scott. An AT&T truck was backing up when it hit the Officer, pinning him under the vehicle, dragging him several feet. This comes less than a month after Officer Dan Picagli was struck and killed while working a construction job.
"It happens," says Capt. Stephen Verrelli. "Things like this occur in bunches and that's the reality of things sometimes."
A harsh reality in New Haven. In March, an officer was working a construction site when a man on a bike fired several shots, just missing the officer. A week later, a suspect shot at two state troopers working the construction zone on I-95's Pearl Harbor Memorial/Quinnipiac Bridge.
Since those incidents, and the more recent burying of one of their own, New Haven is adding supervisors to each construction job.
"To that end we actually for the first time assigned supervisors, immediate supervisors," Capt. Verrelli said. "In fact, the supervisor was here on the scene at the time of the accident."
The AT&T crew is cooperating and providing details of how the officer was hit. With so many construction jobs for the I-95 expansion, more and more New Haven officers are at risk of getting hit. 
"We hope we don't see a third and I'm confident that hopefully we don't," Capt. Verrelli said.
News Channel 8 received a statement from AT&T stating it's thoughts are with Officer Scott, that the company is cooperating with police and that its employees are trained to focus on safety first.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just heard on the news injuries are not life threatening


----------

